# 2017 LT tapping noise When sitting in idle, or just turned off. Normal?



## Jmaniac55 (Dec 9, 2020)

Almost sounds like water hitting hollow aluminum, no rapid just like once every like 20 seconds or so

Is this normal? I just bought this car at 25k miles


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

most of these ting sounds are related to the heatshield and exhaust manifold expanding and contracting with different levels of heat and when cooling. if you think its not a recording is easier to make sure but I am fairly sure thats what your hearing.


----------



## Jmaniac55 (Dec 9, 2020)

I made a video of the tapping noise. This is under the car
Tapping Noise


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Totally normal


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Strawberry644 said:


> Totally normal


Agreed.

What you're hearing is the expansion and contraction of metals.


----------



## Jmaniac55 (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jmaniac55 said:


> Thanks guys!


Your welcome


----------

